# Does GenieGo support multiple devices/apps



## jeffcarp (Oct 21, 2002)

Are you permitted to use multiple smartphones with a single GenieGo? I'd want to be able to transfer programs that I, my wife and my kids are interested in to our respective devices, not every program to one device. Can I do this or is it just one GenieGo to one device app that is allowed?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I believe the limit is 5 devices.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Yes, the limit is 5 registered devices. I currently have my iPad, my PC, my Android phone, my spouses's PC and my son's Macbook registered.

Each device is registered the first time you connect to the GenieGo with it. When you reach 6 devices, you are prompted to replace one of the existing 5.


----------



## dconfer (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there a way to see all the devices that are registered?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

When you try and register your sixth device you'll get a list of the five currently registered.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

dconfer said:


> Is there a way to see all the devices that are registered?


 You can see all the registered devices under "Equipment" on directv.com. Scroll down to the "Accessories" section and click on "My Accessories". This will list the GenieGo and all registered devices. It doesn't show the "Friendly Names" so it takes a little detective work to figure out which is which.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Not a very accurate listing though. My Accessories lists seven active clients.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not a very accurate listing though. My Accessories lists seven active clients.


Right on, I have had the same experience 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------

